# IH 666 Torque Amplifier Problems



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like I've lost the torque amplifier or something else on my tractor. I've got the "low range" (torque amplifier pulled back) gears as the tractor will freewheel down hills. The TA lever can be moved back and forth but doesn't do anything.

WHat do you think is wrong?

How much of job and cost do you think this will amount to?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The TA has always been a weak point on the Red tractors. The TA will likely need to be removed and rebuilt/replaced. You can buy a rebuilt TA for around $600http://www.ssbtractor.com/Case-International-Farmall-tractor-parts/torque-amplifier-assembly.html


----------



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

will it do any further damage to continue to run it as it is?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

IIRC correctly, I believe using the TA to slow the tractor going down hill with much of a load is what contributes to damaging them. I would not care to speculate whether or not further damage might be done. In many cases, folks keep on using their tractor after the TA goes out and have not further problems aside from the lose of low or high range. Their is always the risk of metallic pieces from the TA falling into the transmission gears or circulating. You call.


----------

